# CheapCPU & CostlyGPU VS CostlyCPU & CheapGPU



## emmarbee (May 19, 2010)

Hi Guys,
My friend needs to buy a budget PC solely for the purpose of gaming. 
He needs only the following
CPU + MOBO + RAM + HDD + VGA + CABINET + UPS
His budget for the above mentioned components is 20K.

I've got two configs. Which one will be better?

CONFIG I:
CPU	4950
MOBO	2350
RAM	1800
HDD	2100
VGA	5950 (Probably GTS 250 512 mb for 6200 INR OR 9800GT 1 GB for 6000INR or 9800GT 512mb for 5500INR)
UPS	1550
CAB	1300

CONFIG II:
CPU	2550	
MOBO	2300
RAM	1800
HDD	2050
VGA	8500 (Probably 4870 512mb for 7700INR)
UPS	1500
CAB	1300

Which config gives me the BEST FRAMES PER SECOND for games?

BTW, my friend plays mostly First Person Shooters like Crysis, Call of Duty, MOH, etc. some Third Person shooter like Dead Space, Racing etc.

BTW, he is having 15" monitor. So he'll be playing in 1024x768 resolution for a particular time period. And after few months or a year later, he might switch to 1920x1080 monitor.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2010)

what are those numbers?


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2010)

The 1st choice looks good to me. I am suggesting one config based on the price range mentioned as it is not optimized. 

*Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.7k
**Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
Kingstone 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 2.7k
Seagate 500 GB Sata (32 MB Cache) @ 2k
**Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling @ 5.3k if you want DirectX 11, else go for GTS 250. But for 15" monitor HD 5670 is more than enough.
Cabinet Zebronics Bizli @ 1.3k
*


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> what are those numbers?



price distribution.



Cilus said:


> The 1st choice looks good to me. I am suggesting one config based on the price range mentioned as it is not optimized.
> 
> *Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.7k
> **Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
> ...



everything seems balanced. also the 16Mb Seagate cost 2k. the 32Mb Seagate or WD counterpart should cost around 2.4-2.5k.

also what about the PSU?


----------



## ajai5777 (May 19, 2010)

emmarbee said:


> Hi Guys,
> My friend needs to buy a budget PC solely for the purpose of gaming.
> He needs only the following
> CPU + MOBO + RAM + HDD + VGA + CABINET + UPS
> ...



2nd config is nonsense.HD 4870 with a 2.5k proccy? Also you need to buy atleast corsair vx 550 for that card.

Your config is here

Athlon II X4 630 @ 4.7k
Biostar TA 785G3 HD @ 4.1k
Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333 @ 2.6k
Seagate 500GB HDD @ 2.1k
Sapphire HD 5670 512MB @ 5.3k
Zebronics bijli with out SMPS @ .9k
Gigabyte APFC 460W @ 2.2k

Total 22k
If you need UPS spend another 2k on APC or 1.6k on numeric.
Also you should add another 2GB later for massive gaming.


----------



## asingh (May 19, 2010)

If you friend is going to move to full HD, he should minimal get a mid range CPU and mid range GPU. Else it will look quite crap. Shooters are the most demanding on games, because the camera angles change the quickest with reference to the player. Quicker frames are required for nice look and feel. Plus the CPU (mid range) can be OC'ed to get better performance. Give the GPU the most thought.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 19, 2010)

No Full HD Gaming in 20k budget
You get for what you spent


----------



## rajan1311 (May 19, 2010)

get a balanced system my friend....get a decent Phenom 2 X2, 4GB DDR2 memory or DDR3 which ever mobo/mem combo turns out cheaper, a decent PSU like the seasonic 380W PSU, a decent graphics card like the 5670.


did you guys read about the ATI 5670 refresh ?

maybe if we get it in india, it would fit his needs...


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2010)

^^ya ..its a nice one
can easily compete with gts 250/hd 4850/hd 5750


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 20, 2010)

Guys, HD 5670 512MB is not available any where. XFX 512MB is available @ Rs 6K. I checked in all websites and  made calls to dealers in PUNE and MUMBAI


----------



## emmarbee (May 22, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply.
And Thanks for your replies guys!

@piyush120290 - those numbers are in INR

@Cilus  - Sorry. Can't spend the extra money (1400 INR) on mobo. Of course, I do realize that the BIOSTAR Biostar TA790GXBE (not the one you told) is an awesome  ATX mobo at 4200 INR. But still, there won't be any MAJOR performance increase because of this motherboard.And definitely no DDR3. IT IS NOT A HIGH PERFORMER(by a big margin) THAN DDR2. Also it is 200/300 INR costlier than DDR2. Of course, it might be future proof to buy DDR3, and my friend won't be having trouble picking up another 2gb of RAM in the future and in fact he'll be having a hard time finding a DDR2 at that time. But still.... (BTW, cheapest DDR3 mobo starts at 2900 I guess, another 600 INR higher)
If you say DDR3 is a much better(not by a small margin) performer than DDR2, please show me those links. Even I hope so.

@ajai5777 - Why? What's the problem with 2.5K CPU with 7K GPU? Can you/anyone please explain to me? Sorry for asking the explanation, but I really need to know what the problem would be? 

What I thought was - a 2.5 K CPU might give a few FPS lower than 4.5K proc
but a 7K GPU might give much better results than 5.5K. Again, I might be totally wrong, please shed some light on this!

And ajai, thanks for reminding me that I have to buy a powerful SMPS for 4870. I almost forgot it. But i'll settle on with Zebronics 600W PLATINUM 2950.

@piyush120290 - I guess the 5670 can't compete with 9800GT, GTS250/4850 is far away! And 5670 is 6500 INR way too costly for its performance! And BTW, we are not talking about the features here . . .

See this link: *www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2010/01/14/ati-radeon-hd-5670-review/7

I guess I should settle on with CONFIG1. If only there was a benchmarking simulator. It'd be great. We can try out different configs and see their benchmarks


----------



## ajai5777 (May 22, 2010)

emmarbee said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> And Thanks for your replies guys!
> 
> @piyush120290 - those numbers are in INR
> ...



For 2.5k you wont even get an Athlon II X2.WITH an HD 4870 the system will be bottlenecked.Also in future, games wont be run in that proccy.Also for that price you will get an obsolete motherboard with old chipsets, lower HT link PCIex16 1.0 and AM2+ socket.That will be a real waste of money.

You are just fascinating about high end GPU.What is the use of High end GPU in a low grade PC?
Zebronics platinum is a waste of money.Only their pro series can atleast match with other branded PSU's.You should atleast buy corsair vx 450 @ 3.6k

Also HD 5670 is never bad unless you go for full HD.Now I can play most games in max settings in 1600 X 900 with Athlon II X4 630.

eg. NFS SHIFT @ 1600 X 900 all maxed getting full 60 FPS.

You cant refer PC config buy price.Show your components then we will tell you how bad it is.

I still suggest this config

Athlon II X4 630 @ 4.7k
Biostar TA 785G3 HD @ 4.1k
Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333 @ 2.6k
Seagate 500GB HDD @ 2.1k
Sapphire HD 5670 512MB @ 5.3k
Zebronics bijli with out SMPS @ .9k
Gigabyte APFC 460W @ 2.2k

Total 22k

Its full value for money and very much future proof.
Proccy will be run much in future
Mobo having all the upgrades for future HT3,AM3 socket(It can even support phenom II X6),16GB DDR3 etc..
When your Graphics card is obsolete you can sell it  and can go for just a graphic card not a whole PC.
But if you go for a high end gpu and low end CPU, your CPU will be obsolete and GPU will be mediocore.So you will have to change whole CPU

I had a 9500GT purchased at 3750/ I used it max and sold @2250.Then bought HD 5670 @ 5.4k


----------



## rajan1311 (May 22, 2010)

@emmarbee : piyush120290 meant that the 5670 refresh was comparable to the GTS250/4850.


----------



## emmarbee (May 24, 2010)

@rajan - Oh! I don't know what "5670 refresh" means, sorry.
@ajai - Thanks for your valuable suggestion mate. For the past one year, I had not been playing games on my PC (D930 + 9600GT + 22" 16:10). Yesterday, I played Shift and Modern Warfare 2. Both the games I couldn't play at full res and full settings. In fact, I had to reduce both, the resolution and settings to get the FPS at a playable level. I thought my D930 would be the culprit, but I guess not. Cause even my friend (E8400 + 9800GTX) had the same problem with both of these games. But of course, as he is having 9800GTX+ he was able to pump up the settings slightly better than mine. And also, if I overclock my card to 760/1100, I was able to get few more FPS. 
But still, while playing the game, I noticed the amount of CPU used, it was 100%. SO I've decided to follow your orders.

No Cheap CPU + Costly GPU. 
In fact, no costly GPU. I'm gonna ask him to wait and buy very costly GPU (I mean around 12K). I was really frustrated when my system lagged to play both of my favorite games. He shouldn't be getting the same level of frustration after spending so much money(for him, it too much of a money).

What's the entry level card to play Crysis at Max Settings at 1920x1080? If possible I'll ask him to wait until that card comes under his budget. Crysis is certainly a benchmark game, ain't it. If a card can play crysis, then it can play anything 

Pour in your suggestions guys. Just tell me what's on your mind. I might argue, but if you are right, i'll definitely bow down


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2010)

^^to play crisis at that resolution u need at least HD5770(9k) or gtx 260(10k) to play at fluid frame rates


----------



## emmarbee (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion piyush. But I don't think, 5770 can handle crysis at 1920x1080 with enthusiasist settings and AA and AF turned max.


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2010)

^^
True you will not get good performance at enthusiast setting for Crysis and/or Warhead.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 24, 2010)

Crysis @ Full HD?  I think you might need atleast 58XX series card.


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2010)

2 X HD5770 or 1 single HD5870 or asigh's Crossfire setup. however minimum a X3 @ 2.9Ghz. or entry level X4 or Phenom II X2 550 needed. so take decision accordingly.


----------



## emmarbee (May 24, 2010)

As of now my friend has settled down with the following
X4 630 + BIOSTAR TA790GXBE + 2 GB DDR2 800 + SG 500

I have asked him to wait and buy the video card later. Is there any possibility (in the near future) to buy a video card (including SMPS) for around 10K and play Crysis Or Warhead at full resolution? If so, how many more months will it take?

Sorry, if i'm bothering you guys with too many questions. The thing is, even several hours & days & weeks & months of browsing at anandtech, tomshardware, guru3d, overclockersclub, google can't clear all my doubts and help me come to a conclusion.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 24, 2010)

emmarbee said:


> As of now my friend has settled down with the following
> X4 630 + BIOSTAR TA790GXBE + 2 GB DDR2 800 + SG 500
> 
> I have asked him to wait and buy the video card later. Is there any possibility (in the near future) to buy a video card (including SMPS) for around 10K and play Crysis Or Warhead at full resolution? If so, how many more months will it take?
> ...



Thats a mistake.Its a DDR2 board.Go for TA785G3 HD for the same price and 2GB DDR3 1333 ram.

There is a cheaper solution to play games in fluid frame rates.Get a HD 5670 or greater card + PSU then play all games in 1600 X 900.The monitor will upscale it to 1920 X 1080.Quality wont be bad and will get fluid frame rates.

This is a realistic solution because, for full HD you will need atleast a 15k+ GPU + PSU.


----------



## emmarbee (May 26, 2010)

It is a micro atx board. Please suggest me a ultra cheap DDR3 ATX board. No features like hdmi, optical out etc are required. Even the main chipset and the audio chipset need not be of high quality


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2010)

Biostar got 1. something like TA790GXB or so. it got 1 PCIeX16 slot so no Crossfire. price is exactly same as the 785G based solution. please check in lynx or Biostar's website for correct name & details.


----------



## emmarbee (May 26, 2010)

Sam, The model is TA790GXB3. It looks great. ATX+ALC662+DDR3. No need of crossfire for me.
But this model isn't available. Only the TA790GX A3+ model with 140w cpu support, Crossfire, HDMI support is only available and it cost around 5500.

And, should I definitely go for X4 630? Even the X2 240 and X3 440 looks good. Don't have much of a difference of FPS in games. So it wont bottleneck the GPU I guess ...
Again, Why not X2 240 + 5770 or X3440 + 5770? I can save upto 2000 Rs. Which I can spend it on the video card Or I can ask him to buy a good cabinet like zebronicspro blackjack.


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2010)

emmarbee said:


> Sam, The model is TA790GXB3. It looks great. ATX+ALC662+DDR3. No need of crossfire for me.
> But this model isn't available. Only the TA790GX A3+ model with 140w cpu support, Crossfire, HDMI support is only available and it cost around 5500.



oh yes. actually i posted from mobile so unable post whole name (not remember actually).



emmarbee said:


> And, should I definitely go for X4 630? Even the X2 240 and X3 440 looks good. Don't have much of a difference of FPS in games. So it wont bottleneck the GPU I guess ...



for gaming, X3 usually beats X4. reason is simple. games utilize 2 cores. 3 cores means extra hand. add to it: 

3 cores: less cost. high speed.
4 cores: comparable high cost. low speed.



emmarbee said:


> also with 3 cores, you can try unlock 4th core without any loss. if it unlock, good. don't unlock, still in game it'll rock.
> 
> Again, Why not X2 240 + 5770 or X3440 + 5770? I can save upto 2000 Rs. Which I can spend it on the video card Or I can ask him to buy a good cabinet like zebronicspro blackjack.



my preference: X3 + HD5770 (a good 1).

for cabby, get a big one. i mean a good hight. Cooler Master USP 100 a good option when dealing with ATX mobo & Mid ATX cabby. price 3.2k


----------



## giprabu (May 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> oh yes. actually i posted from mobile so unable post whole name (not remember actually).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sam.., do you mean that X3 + HD 5770 will be able to handle Crysis @ full hd ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

giprabu said:


> Sam.., do you mean that X3 + HD 5770 will be able to handle Crysis @ full hd ?



yes of course, it'll be. even X2 + HD5750 will just details will have to be lowered a lot. but X3 + HD5770 best combo. to it either add more cores. or make card a little faster or add more ram to enhance the quality.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2010)

emmarbee said:


> Thanks for the suggestion piyush. But I don't think, 5770 can handle crysis at 1920x1080 with enthusiasist settings and AA and AF turned max.


thats y i said AT LEAST


----------



## asingh (May 28, 2010)

giprabu said:


> Sam.., do you mean that X3 + HD 5770 will be able to handle Crysis @ full hd ?



No it will not be able to. I have 2 x HD4890, with a Q9550 (3.5 Ghz), and I get an average of 46 FPS. 

Being able to handle = minimal 60 fps. No ways can a singular HD5770 + X3 do that at HD resolution. So be careful before you jump the gun. Using your configuration you will get decent game-play, but at times (cars blowing up, lots of smoke, boss levels, multiple AI), the system will punch out low FPS. Try to understand what Crysis / Warhead are. The engine does not use any pre-fabricated textures, everything is created at run time, which takes resources. And with Dx10, forget it.


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

well should have mentioned playable FPS at full HD irrespective of details level.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 28, 2010)

We can hear about CRYSIS in any hardware forum.Actually I havnt played it.
Hows that game? Any worth for the juice it sucks.?

I dont like First Person Games.Thats why I skipped COD,Crysis,Half life etc..
I prefer Rear person games,Sports,Racing..etc


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> We can hear about CRYSIS in any hardware forum.Actually I havnt played it.
> Hows that game? Any worth for the juice it sucks.?
> 
> I dont like First Person Games.Thats why I skipped COD,Crysis,Half life etc..
> I prefer *Rear person games*,Sports,Racing..etc



its not rear person. its third person  me prefer first person, adventure (3rd person) & strategy (age of empires mainly) & racing. strictly no to sports & 3rd person shooters like Max Payne (can't even make it to subway station).


----------



## ajai5777 (May 29, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> its not rear person. its third person  me prefer first person, adventure (3rd person) & strategy (age of empires mainly) & racing. strictly no to sports & 3rd person shooters like Max Payne (can't even make it to subway station).



Oops RPG is Role playing game.I somehow thought it was Rear Person Game 

I like 3rd person very much and hate FPS and Strategy to the core.
Hitman,GTA,POP,Max payne,Splinter cell,Matrix, AC, Prototype etc etc...

Sports : EA cricket (discontinued),FIFA,PES etc..

Race : NFS series


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Oops RPG is Role playing game.I somehow thought it was Rear Person Game



oh, i thought its 3rd person shooter. RPG like Mass Effect & Diablo?



ajai5777 said:


> I like 3rd person very much and hate FPS and Strategy to the core.
> Hitman,GTA,POP,Max payne,Splinter cell,Matrix, AC, Prototype etc etc...
> 
> Sports : EA cricket (discontinued),FIFA,PES etc..
> ...



isn't splinter cell FPS?


----------



## ajai5777 (May 29, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> oh, i thought its 3rd person shooter. RPG like Mass Effect & Diablo?



I have only heard about it; havnt played yet.



Sam.Shab said:


> isn't splinter cell FPS?



No its TPS.


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2010)

Guys for the record, sad to see, there is so much discrepancy regarding this on a forum like TDF.

Crysis / Warhead are First person shooters (FPS). A FPS is when only the hands/weapon of the player are visible -- as per the camera angle. A Third person shooter (TPS) is when the whole playing character is visible, more like a over the shoulder over view. For obvious reasons FPS are the most system taxing cause the camera angle changes / is so dynamic. A slight mouse touch (for FPS), means that the whole frame has to be re-rendered.

*Ajai5777:*
If you are a gamer, and you have not played the Crytek series, then you are missing a lot. It has, to name a few:

1. Real time of day.
2. Occlusion mapping.
3. Modifiable weapons.
4. Destructible vegetation.
5. Advanced AI.

See these screen shots:
*img193.imageshack.us/img193/2650/crysis2009101000150223.jpg
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/9185/crysis2009101000363590z.jpg
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/6038/crysis2009101000150925.jpg
*img40.imageshack.us/img40/8673/crysis2009101000013540z.jpg
*img242.imageshack.us/img242/6849/crysis2009101000390167.jpg
*img176.imageshack.us/img176/2212/crysis2009101000340531.jpg
*img202.imageshack.us/img202/3547/crysis2009101000201521.jpg
*img195.imageshack.us/img195/5193/crysis2009101000192345.jpg
*img525.imageshack.us/img525/5503/crysis2009101000163081.jpg
*img117.imageshack.us/img117/3547/crysis2009101000201521.jpg

See the level of detail. Till date no game offers this, apart from Metro 2033, no wonder most review sites still use this franchisee as a benchmark..!


----------



## ajai5777 (May 29, 2010)

I have heard that Crysis and COD is good.But I have to change my mind about FPS games.I'll give it a try when I get time.


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2010)

@asigh, what happened to that patriot in the first screenshot? is he a patriot or a parrot? he looks to be frozen in time


----------



## giprabu (May 29, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> well should have mentioned playable FPS at full HD irrespective of details level.



yup man...!! 
its playable @ full hd with some settings turned off..
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZihzZONJfNs


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> @asigh, what happened to that patriot in the first screenshot? is he a patriot or a parrot? he looks to be frozen in time



You have played Crysis / Warhead right..?


----------



## emmarbee (May 30, 2010)

@ajai - I like and play only FPS games. 
But if you ever think of playing FPS, please don't play any other game other than COD:MW and COD:MW2. They are so good that, at times you'll even forget that you are playing a game. The gameplay and story sucks you in!
BTW, i asked crysis not for exactly playing that game but to know that my card is futureproof( as i said before, if a card can play crysis at full HD max settings, then it can play any games as of now and atleast for the games releasing next few months).

I like crysis only in graphics department but not in gameplay. Of course, the gameplay is not so boring, but it isn't definitely engaging like COD. Any FPS fan will agree with this, I guess!

BTW, Is it possible for me to combine E5300 with 945GNTL mobo? Will there be any problems? If so, please let me know. I'm unable to play COD:MW2 just because of my processor


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

asigh said:


> You have played Crysis / Warhead right..?



sorry to say but you wrong. i never played


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2010)

^
Well that level is a snow level, from Warhead. First time the aliens are encountered. Everything has been frozen, so as soon as I touch that soldier, he breaks up in pieces...! See my 2nd last image, even the scope has frost on it. Its one of the best levels.


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^
> Well that level is a snow level, from Warhead. First time the aliens are encountered. Everything has been frozen, so as soon as I touch that soldier, he breaks up in pieces...! See my 2nd last image, even the scope has frost on it. Its one of the best levels.



the soldier looks like he was doing Opera Dance with his beloved  when he got frozen.

i know, i know i missing a lot of fun. will surely give it a try in coming months.


----------



## emmarbee (May 30, 2010)

Guys, what about E5300+D945GNTL?


----------



## emmarbee (Jun 6, 2010)

Guys, have Bought three components.
1) X4 630 
2)Biostar TA790GXBE*.
3)Cooler Master Elite 310.
4) Already have 3 GB RAM.
5) Gonna buy 1 TB Seagate Tomorrow.

What video card should I go for, if the 4870 ( available for a dead cheap 7700 INR) is not available during next month or two (right now funds are empty. Card and monitor on next month budget only  )

And please tell me how to calculate the power of remaning components like mobo, HDD, dvd drive. I'm going to buy the SMPS today. Which one shall I buy? Please tell me the cheapest one.




*The reason behind buying a DDR2 board is that, one of my friend is selling 2 GB + 1 GB DDR2 800 with sealed packing for 2800 INR. I could save more than 1000 INR by not buying DDR3 RAM. And moreover, 3GB RAM is sufficient for another 2 years. I've been having 2 GB RAM for the past 1 year, and so far I haven't utilized all of my 2 GB RAM even once. It didn't even come close to 1900 MB usage.


----------



## giprabu (Jun 6, 2010)

emmarbee said:


> And please tell me how to calculate the power of remaning components like mobo, HDD, dvd drive. I'm going to buy the SMPS today. Which one shall I buy? Please tell me the cheapest one.




*extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

go for vip gold series.. cheap yet reliable..


----------



## asingh (Jun 6, 2010)

giprabu said:


> go for vip gold series.. cheap ye...870). This PSU will not hold up even 2 hours.


----------



## giprabu (Jun 6, 2010)

asigh said:


> What is wrong with you, recommending a PSU of that caliber..? Has not the question seeker made it clear he will get a decent GPU (example 4870). This PSU will not hold up even 2 hours.



well...apologies ...
vip comes under cheap category...
he wanted a cheap one ..
why do you say it is non reliable ?


----------



## asingh (Jun 6, 2010)

^^
It will not be able to constantly deliver the power requirement of the system at high temperatures (read above 45C) and keep the power output constant and spike free. That is about it. It can damage components, which can propagate to system failure and/or short circuit, component melt down, shortening of lifespan of the part.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

in short....u have to buy new system again...


----------



## emmarbee (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry, its my fault that I had mentioned just "cheap" and didn't exactly mention what's my budget.
I've decided to go on with Zebronics Pro 600W (Dual 12V rails at 19A) for 3600 INR. (3k is my budget).
And of course, I won't be buying the PSU now. First I have to ask my friend to buy the monitor first, and then the GPU and PSU.

BTW, I forgot to buy UPS yesterday. I'm going to buy it today (07-06-2010). Can you please suggest me a good UPS.
It has to give backup of min 10 mins and if possible upto 20 mins. 
What power range should I be looking for? I mean, 600 VA, 800 VA, 1KVA? and Watts? And company? Warranty? Onsite or not etc.,
This is one is kinda urgent. So please help me !


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

emmarbee said:


> Sorry, its my fault that I had mentioned just "cheap" and didn't exactly mention what's my budget.
> I've decided to go on with *Zebronics Pro 600W* (Dual 12V rails at 19A) for *3600 INR*. (3k is my budget).
> And of course, I won't be buying the PSU now. First I have to ask my friend to buy the monitor first, and then the GPU and PSU.
> 
> ...



for that amount, you getting hell loads of good PSU. why are you sticking to a desi PSU? get Corsair VX450W for 100 bucks more. and looking at the 12V rail, current rating, you should understand what kind of 600W PSU it is.

minimum is APC 650VA. if possible get the 1.1kVa UPS.


----------

